# 5 weeks old litter Broken Satin x Fuzzy REW



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Broken Satin Carrier x Red Eyed White Fuzzy

May as well show these too - pretty lot - all girls.
Having a really tough time deciding who to keep back.
Chunky bubs and catching up to mums size fast !
Mom is the White Red eyed Fuzzy upper left first pic.
(and on my hand with one of her chunky girls in pic 2)

Only the marked fuzz who is a tad smaller...
and she's not exactly weeny neither.

Choices choices !


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

White fuzzies remind me of cotton balls. :>


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I love them  
xx


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

They're super! I've got to stop looking at your pics though-I've fallen for the dark fuzzy with the white star on it's head-adorable!


----------

